# Poll: What Bike brand will be your next purchase?



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone purchasing a new bike soon? What kind are you going to get?
(this is mainly to test the poll)


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I cant vote in this one. My brute is not yet a year old so i will be awhile before i get another. Things will be different by that time for sure.

If i had to do it again right now it would still be the Kawie.Its the "best bang or the buck" If by some chance i had a rich uncle pass on and leave me a fortune it would be a ThunderCat.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

i want a new grizz 700 with lots of mods!!!!


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

I chose other, cause I ain't sure what I wanna get next.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im going with another kawie!
I really think 2010 is going to be the year of taking the lead..


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im going to stick with the Kawies myself but may be a whlie before another
Hopefully they will step it up 2010


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

We're all betting 2010 will be the turning point year.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

2010 Kawasaki I hope if shes ready.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> We're all betting 2010 will be the turning point year.


you forgot Can-AM's in the poll:afro:

I have a friend in Kawasaki's R&D department.....he comes to ride with me some...keep your eye out for a Monster...:headbang:


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I ment to choose other, wound up pickin A/C. Not sure what I want my next one to be, that's why I was wantin to go other.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> you forgot Can-AM's in the poll:afro:


No i didn't :nana:
look again


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

well i decided to keep my 660 so dont guess ill be gettin a new one anytime soon either. when i do, maybe ill join the dark side and go see mark....get one them "beasts" yall call it....brute....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You wont be disappointed. Especially if they change the front diff engagement system in 2010. Mark said they were thinking about using one like suzuki and if that's the case it will rock. My stepdad can hit the button on his vinson and bam ready to go. No need to roll or anything.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

oooo i just had a great idea!!!! ill pm jon...see what he thinks...if he likes it, then ill pm you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had to say popo, b/c the next thing I'll buy will be a SxS, and its either the RZR or Ranger XP. Brute will stay though. The SxS wont come till I get married and need the extra seat...


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

If I was going to get a sxs it would have to be the RZR


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

So far, 76.92% of the respondants have chosen Kawasaki!
:rockn::bunny::badger::dominos::headbang:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Kawasaki all the way!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

HotWing said:


> Kawasaki all the way!


:You_Rock_Emoticon: HotWing!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

My next choice would have to be a Renegade...... watching Seth rip it apart on that vid got me thinking a little, but, that's now. We'll have to see what's in store for the '10 model


----------

